

Copy is My New Dropbox Replacement - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/copy-is-my-new-dropbox-replacement/

======
tlongren
Could use a better linux client, but the amount of additional storage space
you get for a referral is crazy, so I can deal with the crap client.

